# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Jaki jest dobry płyn do płukania jamy ustnej?

## michał

Hej, mam pytanie jaki polecacie płyn do płukania jamy ustnej?

----------


## konrad

Ja używam Listerine - fioletowa. Ma okropny smak, wyżera troche jame ustna. Miałam też zieloną, ale tez mi nie smakuje, ale jest lagodniejsza. Oczy mi na wierzch wychodza jak plucze listerinka.

----------


## annes

Ja używam fioletowego Listerine. Fakt - początek ciężki był - nie mogłam utrzymać 1 dnia płynu w ustach (płukam 2 x dziennie), bo po 15 s paliło okropnie. Po 2 dniu mi przeszło - płyn jest super. Jestem też ciekawa co sądzicie na temat płynu Colgate Plax- ale tego bez alkoholu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ostatnio wynalazłam Dento Fresh - DentoFresh - świeży oddech pełen zdrowia! . Warto sobie o nim poczytać. A poleciła mi go Pani w aptece  :Smile:

----------


## ester

Co do DentoFresh to z własnego doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć, że jest to bardzo dobry płyn. Jeden z lepszych z jakimi miałam styczność  :Smile:

----------


## kordent

stomatolodzy odradzają pacjentom stosowanie płynów zawierających alkohol. Może on bowiem prowadzić do maceracji, czyli uszkodzenia błon śluzowych jamy ustnej. Oczywiście u każdego z nas inna jest wrażliwość śluzówki, dlatego u części pacjentów do uszkodzeń dochodzi bardzo szybko, a u innych dopiero po długotrwałym okresie stosowania płynów z alkoholem. Jednak ja nie polecam ich nikomu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja używam płynu L,ANGELICA. Jest to włoski produkt importowany, Produkowany na naturalnych składnikach bez żadnych chemikaliów czy produktach z serii GMO. Polecam go wszystkim bo jest naprawdę dobry.

----------


## PILLar

Ja również używam Listerine ale zielonego, już mnie nawet nie wykrzywia :Wink:   Jeśli masz stan zapalny w jamie ustnej, możesz kupić Eludril w aptece, z tym że tego nie należy stosować przewlekle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo polecam płyn Oral-B Clinic Line, który jest bez alkoholu  :Smile:

----------


## soniaa

Ja używam na przemian płynów Colgate (właściwie każdy z nich jest dobry) i Listerine, choć te ostatnie są bardzo intensywne w smaku i nie każdemu może to odpowiadać.

----------


## nijaki111

Wszystko zależy od tego z jakimi problemami się zmagasz. Jeśli masz wrażliwe zęby, odradzam płyny z alkoholem, tylko te dedykowane dla wrażliwych zębów, np. Oral-B a jeśli po prostu chcesz uzywać płynu jako uzupełnienie higieny jamy ustnej to polecam Listerine

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oral-B clinic line polwcany wyżej jest na prawdę dobry mimo tego że nie ma alkoholu jest bardzo skuteczny i nie jest w cale taki drogi  :Smile:  sam używam i to chyba najlepszy płyn jaki kiedykolwiek używałem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chodzi o płyn to według mojego dentysty nie powinien zawierać alkoholu. Coś słyszałem o tym Clinic-Line ale jeszcze go nie próbowałem. Czy w normalnych sklepach jest on dostępny?

----------


## izunia_40

A mnie dentysta radził, aby płukać zeby szałwią. Może być taka herbatka fix dostępna w aptekach, albo preparaty typu Dentosept itp. Raz słyszałam też, że można płukać wodą utlenioną, ale rozcieńczoną z wodą. Wolę szałwię. Szczerze polecam. Tanie i naprawdę przyjemne w użytkowaniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja używam dość niespotykanego typu płyn bo płyn R.O.C.S który jest o smaku malinowym i nie zawiera alkoholu  :Smile: . Jeśli chodzi o rocsa to zajmują się również pastami które są fantastyczne i w mega smakach. Można te produkty spotkac na stronie shop-dentu  :Smile:

----------


## lukas88mannheim

najlepiej jakby płyn był bez alkoholu a nie jak wielu uważa z alkoholem. Dlaczego? ponieważ alkohol wysusza jamę ustną co może powodować afty. Moim zdaniem najlepsze płukanki są na bazie ziół naturalnych. Przykład L'angelica.

----------


## Sylwia_L

Przez kilka miesięcy używałam płynu do higieny jamy ustnej z marketu. Jakiś taki produkt za kilka złotych. Niestety po pewnym czasie nie mogłem normalnie jeść, miałam poparzoną wewnętrzną część twarzy (dosłownie). Dentystka powiedziała, że jeszcze trochę to trzeba będzie zabieg robić. Strach mnie napadł i poszedłam po rozum do głowy. Zainwestowałam w płyny do płukania polecane przez markę PARO. Dużo opinii pozytywnych czytałam, spróbowałam i tej marce ufam. Jednym słowem szwajcarska precyzja w zakresie higienicznym.

----------


## Mkowalik

Polecam płyn biorepair. Można go kupić w sklepach internetowych. Ja kupowałem na superusmiech.pl. Polecam bo nie jest podrażniający i długo się utrzymuje uczucie świeżości. Dobrze wpływa też na dziąsła. A przynajmniej w moim przypadku  :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja używam Listerine - fioletowa. Ma okropny smak, wyżera troche jame ustna. Miałam też zieloną, ale tez mi nie smakuje, ale jest lagodniejsza. Oczy mi na wierzch wychodza jak plucze listerinka.


ja miałam podobnie, ale ostatnio odkryłam taką łagodniejszą wersję, jest tak samo dobra jak standardowa, ale ma delikatniejszy smak, to jest dokładnie ta co w linku
ona jest też dla dzieci dobra, bo nie zawiera alkoholu.

----------


## Mkowalik

Z płynami trzeba uważać, ja kiedyś kupiłem jakiś mocno wybielający i dostałem uczulenia… miałem poparzone całe dziąsła. Dlatego teraz wybieram delikatniejsze środki, teraz głownie curasept (zamawiam razem ze szczoteczkami z curaproxu w takim sklepie internetowym sueruśmiech.pl) no i działa, nie uczula, odświeża i zostawia ochronną warstwę.
 :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej poradzić się w gabinecie stomatologicznym bo nie każdy płyn pasuję do naszego ph w ustach. Zle dobrany płyn może być za słaby albo za mocny i podrażni na dziąsła.  Ja regularnie chodzę do stomatologa  koło Olsztyna w Barczewie a dokładnie do Pani Małgorzaty Tabor. Świetny lekarz i ma super podejście do pacjenta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co możecie powiedzieć na temat dobroczynnego działania płynów dostępnych z najniższej półki np. w Rossmanie - czym się różni zielony od niebieskiego -  poza tym, że oba są odczuwalnie ostre w smaku. ;]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Septoral - płyn do płukania jamy ustnej z chlorheksydyną + pasta o tej samej nazwie. Kompletna ochrona zapewniona.

----------


## Anikka

To zalezy na co . Ogólnie bardzo dobry jest listerine , ale ten kupiony w aptekach . Potem jeszcze elmex  i jeszcze jeden płyn tylko zapomniałam jak on się nazywał , ja go używałam przy stanie zapalnym dziąsła . Choć nie jestem pewna ale chyba to był eludril , tylko ,ze on nie moze byc stosowany dłuzej niż chyba dwa tygodnie z tego co pamietam , bo moga sie pojawić przebarwienia na zębach . Takie informacje dostałam od mojego dentysty w Centrum Stomatologii Demed w Warszawie . Miałam stan zapalny między dolną szóstka a siódemką . A sam gabinet bardzo polecam , bo ceny mega przystępne przy tak wysokiej jakości usług  :Wink:

----------


## korney007

Lacalut, dobry jkościowo, świetnie wplywa na jamę ustną i smak i zapach jak dla mnie tez ma przyjemny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wypróbowałam już chyba wszystkie płyny do płukania jamy ustnej i w moim odczuciu najlepszy jest Septoral z chlorheksydyną (bez alkoholu).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię ten septoral w zwykłym sklepie, czy tylko w aptece?

----------


## Niklowa82

Eludril stosowałam jak robił misię kamień na szóstce  , a tak to Listerine.  Taki mi polecił stomatolog z gabinetu stomatologia Cichoń .Myśleliśmy z poczatku ,ze tak szóstka mi sie psuje bo mnie lekko pobolewała . Zrobiliśmy rtg i się okazało ,ze z zębem jest wszystko okay , a ból był od dziąsła  :Wink:

----------


## Cruella

Płynów do płukania jest cała masa , denivit , elmex, oral b, sensodyne itd itd. eludril na dziąsła głównie - stany zapalne . Co do gabinetów stomatologicznych to  wg mnie w warszawie najlepszym jest Centrum Demed. Przynajniej utaj nie mam cen  niespodzianek na końcu leczenia tak jak to czasem bywa w innych gabinetach

----------


## Waitng

Ja używam płynu elmex na przemian z oral b. Co do lekarzy to moim taki zaufanym lekarzem jest pani dr Grabowska Jędryczka ze Stomatologii Cichoń. pozdrawiam

----------


## madokon

Ja w sumie używam od zawsze płynu wybielającego z Listerine, nie są drogie, łatwo dostępne i co najważniejsze bardzo dobrze działają. Jednym te płyny podchodzą pod gust innym z kolei przeciwnie, nie dziwię się bo są rzeczywiście mocne, z resztą gdzieś czytałem że płyny do płukania ust na początku stosowania powinno się rozcieńczać.

----------


## lena45

Dokładnie, ja najczęściej wybieram ten płyn. Super odświeża i zapobiega powstawaniu kamienia nazębnego.  Jak dla mnie, po wybielaniu zębów jest to jedyny płyn.

----------


## Monika Wolf

Dużo jest dobrych płynów, OralB, Elmex, Sensodyne czy właśnie ten Listerine. Nie no dużo tego jest. jak taki płyn po prostu do płukania jamy ustnej to fajne sa właśnie te wspomniane. Natomiast np jak ktoś ma kamień, to wtedy warto płukać Eludrilem. Polecono mi go w Stomatologii Cichoń, gdzie zreszta chodze na wizyty kontrolne czy też  wrazie potrzeby leczę tutaj zęby.

----------


## RKelly

Ja bardzo polecam Elmex albo Listerine. Miałam problem z osadem na zębach i mi pomogło  :Wink:  Co do somatologów to według mnie najlepszym jest gabinet Centrum Demed w Łomży- tutaj mieszkam więc w tym mieście chodze na wizyty  :Wink:

----------


## Dellia

Eludrilu nie wolno stosowac dłużej niż  2 tygodni bo spowoduje przebarwienia i tyle. Co do Stomatologii Cichoń, to mam takie mojego ulubionego lekarza stomatologa... pana dr Karola Ożóga  :Big Grin:   Świetny lekarz.

----------

